# Hello from Croatia (and occasionally UK)



## badstring studio (Feb 16, 2021)

I am Kristijan, producer and composer.
My primary instrument is jazz guitar, but it mostly stays in the case at the moment.

I run music production company in UK, and recently started producing sample libraries.

Cheers!









BadString


Copyright © 2022



www.badstring.org












DARK INTERVALS


"WE PROUDLY PRESENT YOU A SONG WHICH USES PLENTY OF OUR INSTRUMENTS, SUCH AS LOOPS FROM "GUITARS IN SPACE" SERIES, AND PADS FROM "ARTEFACT", "DEEP BLUE" AND "PATMOS"



www.darkintervals.org






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaAsn8pEv5iyNrSp9hOWWWA


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 16, 2021)

From Croatia, just like me! Pozdrav


----------



## badstring studio (Feb 16, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> From Croatia, just like me! Pozdrav


Pozdrav!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Feb 16, 2021)

SUPER! 

Native Croatians seem to love using that word! I have fond memories of the place.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 16, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> From Croatia, just like me! Pozdrav


Oh didn't realize you were a neighbor as well  Pozdrav iz Srbije 😃


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 17, 2021)

Gdje ste, ekipa?


----------



## badstring studio (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> Gdje ste, ekipa?


25 km od tebe


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 17, 2021)

Morning Coffee said:


> SUPER!
> 
> Native Croatians seem to love using that word! I have fond memories of the place.


You're right, English and Croatian are equally my native languages and I'll still use the word super from time to time with full awareness that it's not as popular in English lol!

Well i think that part of the world has popped out some pretty cool forum members if i do say so myself 🤷


----------



## ilja (Feb 17, 2021)

Zdravo, evo i mene tu Pozdrav iz Berlina

Ilja


----------



## BassClef (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello Kristijan, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 17, 2021)

badstring studio said:


> 25 km od tebe


Lol its such a trip to see comments in our language on here 😂


----------

